# Ideas for pregnant ladies....



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

This year's party will feature a few pregnant ladies. 

What are some cool ideas that we might not have thought of?

-pumpkin
-basketball
-Nun (forgive me father,,....)


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

watermelon
beach ball


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Love that Mailman
Love Child
"I just wanted to go to sleep but noooooo..."
"Oh, not again"
"Stupid Glow in the Dark Condoms!"
"Stupid Viagara"
"I'm throwing away all the Viagara"


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Our theme for costumes is "classic Halloween"
What do you think about the wife going as "Mummy to be" 
Corny...but...that's the fun.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a bit irreverent, but I think a classic preggo costume is the nun. 

What about the loose fitting renaissance dresses? Lots of those have the empire waists that would flow loose from just under the bodices, so it would be comfy and still pretty.

Grecian goddess?

Fertility goddess?

Belly dancer?


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Wilbret,
I like the "Mummy To Be" idea. Any thoughts on how she's gonna do it?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

A mummy costume with a black maternity t-shirt over it that says "mummy to be"


----------



## CarolinaHaunter (Sep 3, 2006)

I will be 6 months pregnant with twins for halloween this year so i am dressing as buda


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

That's cute Wilbret.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Love it!! CarolinaHaunter. I really did LOL. 

So how are you putting your costume together?


----------



## CarolinaHaunter (Sep 3, 2006)

well... most buda pictures I see he's wearing full open robes or cloth tied around waist. I will be wearing a flesh colored sports bra (since buda's a boy i can't exactly duplicate his whole look  ) open oriental robe and cloth around my waste with some jewlery. 

Kinda like this guy (although i won't be gold)
http://maddogstudio.com/images/buda.jpg

It will be pretty simple but comfortable which will be important because 6 months with twins is more like 9 months with one...


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Just curious. Are you gonna wear a bald cap?


----------



## CarolinaHaunter (Sep 3, 2006)

not sure. it may make me hot. i'll have to try it out beforehand...


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

bumble bee. perfect shape for it


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Haha... I wanted her to be a bumblebee, but in the end we stuck to our Classic Halloween theme. 

Here's the link...
http://www.buycostumes.com/Search_All_bee/Category/0/Product/12353/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

How about "Evil one in the oven"


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Something featuring a space outfit and the chest burster from Alien...


----------



## cdrubel (Oct 2, 2006)

My husband thought the Alien idea was great, he said something about it shortly after I found out I was pregnant. It is a good idea but I'm not sure I'm into it. I'll be about 7 1/2 months for halloween better figure out what I'm going to do. I think the Buda idea is awesome you must post pictures of that.


----------

